# 4/5 straight on card shooting @ 33 ft



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting man. That face of a playing card is a perfect slingshot target.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice shooting man. That face of a playing card is a perfect slingshot target.


Thanks dude! Yeah I really enjoy shooting them , love how the ammo rips bits off its skin ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting Turk!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! Time to try for more badges!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting, and a great video


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting. Time to turn that card sideways and cut it in half.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome shot


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you're ready to start cutting the cards... in a series!


----------

